# 47g column tank stocking?



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok have a 47g column planted tank cycling now and rethinking my stocking. If you got this setup for free what would you stock it with. 

Here goes my possible fish list
2 angel fish (koi & some kinda blue variety son choice so definitely getting )
6 panda cories
10- 15 cardinal tetras
5 otto cats
8-12 rummy nose tetras
8-10 harlequin rasboras 
And bunch of shrimp of some kinda

Think that is to much? Can I add more? What would you change? I already took out Congo tetras cause they really do need a longer tank. I will be using an aquatop cf400 uv canister filter with 370gph and at least 1 or 2 liters of seachem matrix in the filter along with the filter pads that the come with.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I would be wary of cardinal tetras with angelfish, angelfish sometimes eat cardinal tetras. There have been some people who's angelfish have ate their otos but I doubt it will happen to you. Also angelfish eat shrimp.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

big b said:


> I would be wary of cardinal tetras with angelfish, angelfish sometimes eat cardinal tetras. There have been some people who's angelfish have ate their otos but I doubt it will happen to you. Also angelfish eat shrimp.


If you get the angels as juvies and they grow up with them they tend to do better than just plucking two adult angels in there.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I kept neons and cards with my angles without incident.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I forgot about that.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea I figured the angels would be one of the last few fish put in. The site I'm looking at sells them as dime size so hoping they will grow with good habits


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I could have sworn it posted it. It didn't post it apparently. 
Your angelfish will eat your shrimp, I have never heard of a way to keep a fish from eating a shrimp.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea im thinking I might just buy a big batch of feeder ghost shrimp and dump them in. I just like the idea of shrimp in a tank as a clean up crew. That way if they get eaten won't be as bad as getting like 10 shrimp for $25. I've seen them.come.in packs of 100 for like $20


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Much better idea, but I would wait til you had it planted to put in and ghost shrimp.
Also you are more likely to get 100 ghost shrimp for somewhere around 36 bucks, the average cost for a single ghost shrimp is around $0.36.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

More heavily planted will deter eating. I am also wondering if you got two angels if they would duke it out over territory in a tank that narrow...I"m not sure, far from a pro on this one...but its possible.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

My tank is planted and cycling now. And I was just guessing on price. I just Remember on live aquaria they sell a big bag of them as feeders pretty cheap


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea I was hoping for a mated pair so no fighting but may just go with one. My 6 yr old son fell in love with a koi angel at the store so that has to go in. The blue would just be for me. 

Im thinking about throwing in some endlers in the tank now too. I mean if they get crazy with the breeding I have a 40 breeder with a turtle 3 cichlids and a knight goby that I could dump them in for some live food action. I can't stand guppies, and mollies but for some reason I'm liking the endlers


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hrm. If they are mated pair htey will be older and will likely eat the shrimp, tetras, and endlers. hard to say.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I would stick with one angel only, if you have to have it. Because of the footprint of the tank, I think you should limit the other choices to the cories, and one school of either of the tetras. For cories, look at sterbai which can take the higher temps that an angel requires. I have rummy nose with my angel with no problems and I don't have any experience with harlequins or cardinals. 

If you decide to try endlers you could get all males. But I think they are too small to house with an angel. This is why many people start that 2nd or 3rd tank. Too many great fish choices out there, not all of which should be housed together in one tank. Make sure you check the temp requirements for the fish you want.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok kinda liking killifish by don't know to much about them. About how many think I could put in this tank and think they will be ok with angel? 

Thinking stocking more like this now

1 koi angel (will be last fish and smallest I can find)
6 panda cories (think that is enough? Maybe more)
10 harlequin rasbora
5 otto
8-10 tetras of some kinda (glow light, cardinal or something else)
X amount killifish


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd reccomend putting your stocking into aqadvisor.com and see what it says.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea I was gonna do that after I really narrowed down my stocking list. Just wondering Lil more about the killifish


----------

